# Opinions on Chihiros RGB please



## Kezzab (26 Dec 2017)

Hi all, I'm considering an upgrade for my 90cm (https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/stig-of-the-sump.48558/).

The current lights are a bit of a bodge. Id like something better looking and that gives a nicer spectrum for viewing.

Considering 2 x 45cm Chihiros RGB plus hanging rail. Avoiding the 90cm chihiros because website says it doesn't like being dimmed, and id like that flexibility.

Any experiences/views before I part with cash?

Thanks.


----------



## Cor (26 Dec 2017)

I use it on my nano's https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-pics-always-in-development.39865/#post-508091
Good price for the product


----------



## Kezzab (26 Dec 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Zeus. (26 Dec 2017)

Changed my NEW CHIHIROS A-SERIES PLUS AQUATIC AQUARIUM SUPER LED LAMP a451 for a 
CHIHIROS RGB 45-SERIES and it worked fine with the TC420 iam using, only had the RGB a few weeks so still early days, but the colours are deeper than the A-series, but that is to be expected, but it wasnt a massive difference in colour but it was there

I assume you have already checkout the 
*[The power of light] *


----------



## Nigel95 (26 Dec 2017)

I really love my chihiros rgb. Good quality for the price.  I thought it would be to blue for my taste but no... I have a more expensive daytime unit which they say here is pretty good quality. I like my chihiros rgb more in terms of how the aquarium looks to my eye. But so far I have no tc 420 on it so fish do get scared a little when the lights go on/off.

my tank with chihiros rgb
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/nigels-forest-scape-128l.50219/

If I would need to buy another light right now... I think I would try the twinstar s series.


----------



## David Hewitt (14 Jan 2018)

Kezzab said:


> Hi all, I'm considering an upgrade for my 90cm (https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/stig-of-the-sump.48558/).
> 
> The current lights are a bit of a bodge. Id like something better looking and that gives a nicer spectrum for viewing.
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure they are saying not to use their dimmer with the 90. I don't think it's rated for the amp draw of the light. 

You could get the 90 and try an aftermarket dimmer rated for higher amperage, or hack a tc420 as described here.


----------



## IoannisB (14 May 2018)

Kezzab said:


> Hi all, I'm considering an upgrade for my 90cm (https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/stig-of-the-sump.48558/).
> 
> The current lights are a bit of a bodge. Id like something better looking and that gives a nicer spectrum for viewing.
> 
> ...


According the Chichiros Company you can use the dimmer.
I am very confused about that


----------



## IoannisB (14 May 2018)

David Hewitt said:


> I am pretty sure they are saying not to use their dimmer with the 90. I don't think it's rated for the amp draw of the light.
> 
> You could get the 90 and try an aftermarket dimmer rated for higher amperage, or hack a tc420 as described here.


Can you suggest how much amper should be?


----------

